# Boot streichen



## Angelbaby (19. April 2005)

Hallo!!!
Wir wollen unser GFK-Boot streichen und haben auch schon 2 Komponenten Acryl Lack billig besorgen können. Jetzt wollte ich mal Fragen ob schon jemand damit Erfahrung hat bezüglich der Haltbarkeit des Lackes usw. Oder gibt es da etwas besseres was auch preiswert ist??? Mein Freund meint das würde schon gehen, aber ich wollte mir doch mal Eure Meinungen dazu holen, weil ich absolut keinen Schimmer davon hab. Also schon mal Danke im vorraus!!!|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## krauthi (19. April 2005)

*AW: Boot streichen*

hallo diana   habe meins  mit antifoulingfarbe getrichen  daher kann ich dir leider nichts zu der 2 komponenten acryl lack farbe sagen   
 aber wenn dein männe  den untergrund  gut vorbereitet hat dürfte eigendlich nichts schief gehen 

gruß Frank


----------



## HD4ever (19. April 2005)

*AW: Boot streichen*

Ich selbst habe das auch noch nicht gemacht - habe das aber demnächst auch vor....
Hier mal der Text eines Fachmannes hier ausm Board :

am besten eignet sich dafür eine gute Polyurethan Farbe, speziell geeignet für Polyester. Wenn das Boot noch nie lackiert wurde, kannst Du ohne Probleme auch einen Zwei - Komponentenlack benutzen. Falls das Boot schon mal lackiert wurde und du nicht weisst, ob mit einem Ein- oder Zweikomponentenlack, darfst du nur einen Einkomponentenlack verwenden, oder Du musst alles restlos bis auf`s nackte Gelcoat herunterschleifen. Ein Zweikomponentenlack ist natürlich viel härter und hält auch viel länger! Ist immer eine Sache des Geldbeutels. Gute Farbe wäre z.B. von Internation die Zweikomponente Perfection 709, oder der Einkomponentenlack Toplac. Vorher anschleifen, alle kleinen Stellen mit Feinspachtel ausbessern und glatt schleifen, anschließend mit z.B. Aceton abwischen, dann lackieren.

( Gruß an Albatros #h )
Viel Erfolg !!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. April 2005)

*AW: Boot streichen*

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten: Boot billig streichen oder Boot fachgerecht und lange haltbar streichen.
Für die zweite Möglichkeit: Boot schleifen, mit Aceton abreiben und dann mit einem Primer (Haftvermittler) streichen. Danach nach Verarbeitungsanweisung mit einem richtigen 2-komponentenbootslack streichen. Glaube mir, es gibt sicher billigere Möglichkeiten - aber dann bist du im nächsten Jahr schon wieder dran. Wenns nichts ausmacht, dass der Lack Schaden nimmt und viel abplatzt, kannst du auch irgendwelche Lacke nehmen. Ein Bekannter hat sein (7m Kajütboot) auch mit einem 2-komponentenautolack gestrichen. Das Ergebnis war ein verlorenes Jahr und alles komplett nochmal....
Und: Paß auf, das du die richtigen Umgebungstemperaturen hast, sonst wirds auch schwierig.


----------



## fischer696 (23. April 2005)

*AW: Boot streichen*

Jo,
ich habe mein Boot auch mit 2K Autolack lackiert, hällt wie Sau, ich denke besser geht es nicht, als sein Boot mit 2K Lack zu Beschichten.


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. April 2005)

*AW: Boot streichen*

Warts ab, Sascha, das kommt (leider) noch. Zumindest ist es in allen Versuchen, die mir bisher bekannt geworden sind nicht gut ausgegangen.
Ich verstehs auch nicht. Warum soll man sich Autolack kaufen, wenns doch Bootslack gibt? Ist doch absolut kein Kostenfaktor. Es ist verdammt harte Arbeit - aber die Kosten für Lack und Primer sind dann doch wohl nebensächlich.


----------



## fischer696 (23. April 2005)

*AW: Boot streichen*

Also ich habe schon mehrere Boote mit Autolack gemacht, auch 1K Lacke und sehr gute erfahringer damit gemacht. 
Bootslacke, meine Erfahrung, sind nur teurere Autolacke.
Ich arbeite viel mit Sika Dichtstoffen zusammen, wenn es in Sachen Industrie Kleber geht kostet es auch viel mehr, ob wohl es der selbe Inhalt ist, nur ein anderes Ettiket.
Es gibt doch auch Primer für GFK für Autolacke, also von der Festigkeit her bin ich voll überzeugt vom Autolacken.
Frag doch mal in der Autolackiererei nach ob die Autolack für Boote nehmen würden.

Du kannst, meinet wegen auch Bootslack kaufen, frage mich nur warum es HARTE arbeit sein soll, ein Boot neu zu Lackieren?
Anschleifen - Exenter, Unebenheiten mit Autospachtel ausbessern, mit Silikonentferner oder Aceton Untergrund reinigen und grundieren, aushärten lassen, 2 - 3 mal Decklack aufbringen und fertig

Oder wollt ihr einen mehrfabigen kahn machen, das ist natürlich Zeit aufwendiger.


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. April 2005)

*AW: Boot streichen*

Hallo Sascha,
ich glaube nicht, das die Frage ist, was ein Autolackierer macht. Die Frage sollte mehr sein, was ein Bootsbauer tun würde. Ich sehe einfach keinen Grund zur Verwendung von Autolacken. Sie sind für einen anderen Zweck geschaffen worden, als Bootslacke. Es ist nun mal so. Oder sind Autolacke jetzt begehbar?? Ich bin mir sicher, kein Bootsbauer könnte es sich leisten, teurere Lacke zu verwenden, als nötig. Die Konkurrenz würde ihm sofort das Geschäft nehmen.
Die Industrie arbeit Heute an so vielen unterschiedlichen Problemstellungen und bietet uns vernünftige Lösungen an. Warum sollen wir sie nicht nutzen?
Ich selbst habe ein Boot, das noch über intaktes Geelcoat verfügt. Daher brauche ich keine entsprechenden Lacke. In meinem Club jedoch werden nahezu ausschließlich ältere Boote gefahren, die entsprechend lackiert werden. Ich habe die kleinen Katastrophen immer wieder mitgekriegt, wenn jemand eine ganze Woche geschliffen, gespachtelt und gestrichen hat und dann weger der Ersparnis von 30 Euo bei einem 6m Boot später alles noch einmal machen durfte. Warum das also??

Ich hoffe, du hast weiter Glück mit Deinen Autolack.


----------



## Angelbaby (23. April 2005)

*AW: Boot streichen*

Danke für eure Infos!!!|wavey: 

Ich denke ich werde das mit meinem Freund noch einmal durchsprechen. Den Lack haben wir quasi fast geschenkt bekommen. Deswegen wollten wir den ja auch nehmen. Wie ich sehe gibt es da ja auch unterschiedliche Erfahrungen mit. Mal sehen wie wir das machen.

Nochmal Danke für die Tipps und haut euch jetzt bitte nicht die Köppe ein bei der Diskusion welcher Lack nun besser wäre!!!:q :q :q Das wollte ich mit meiner Frage nämlich nicht auslösen!!!#h


----------



## fischer696 (23. April 2005)

*AW: Boot streichen*

na ja, viel Spaß beim Arbeiten am Boot


----------



## fischer696 (23. April 2005)

*AW: Boot streichen*

ich arbeite viel mit Autolack, bei GFK Booten, habe schon über 15 Jahre sehr gute Erfahrung damit erzielt,


----------

